

Evernote style open source tool with end2end encryption - don71
https://laverna.cc/

======
diafygi
I made a similar proof of concept "diary" app using dropox as the encrypted
data store.

[https://diafygi.github.io/byoFS/examples/diary/](https://diafygi.github.io/byoFS/examples/diary/)

------
owsla
This seems like it gets posted weekly to HN

------
zxcvgm
How is this different from [https://stackedit.io](https://stackedit.io) ?

It's also Javascript-based, syncs with Dropbox & Google Drive.

------
spinchange
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7817934)

~~~
dang
Yes. Burying as dupe.

------
jasonpeacock
Still no searching/tagging/OCR, which is the killer feature of Evernote.

This is just Dropbox/Google Docs/Box/S3/etc.

------
debian69
Oh for god sake if this is the best the world might muster i probably should
finish my aes backed local file store based app for fully crypted notes.

------
bjerun
I hope it works better then owncloud - never got the replication to work
reliable.

------
therealmarv
nice try. But I will not ditch Evernote before somebody will copy the web
clipper in a really good way.

